# Sucker id requested...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I bought this new pleco today, and the people at the lfs couldn't tell me what species it was (typical...







)
It looks really nice, and for only 6 bucks, I couldn't resist...




























Does anyone know what kind of pleco this is (common/scientific name, L-number...)

Thanks :smile:

btw: please don't mind the strand of poop - I still have to teach the little guy some manners...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

IMHO - 
_Chaetostoma sp._Meta bulldog catfish, L 146

or possibly even _Chaetostoma sp._ - bulldog catfish or _Parancistrus auratiacus_ - Gold-fin suckermouth


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i like that little dude







good deal for 6 bucks, impulse buying hehehe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> i like that little dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, not this time...









I still had a small 15 gallon tank lying around, and for some reason the aquatic bug bit me again, so I decided to set it up again. It's a community tank tank now, containing some cardinal and glowlight tetra's, peppered cories, and this lil' bugger, but I'm trying to get a small spilo, which will be placed in this tank to put on some length, before upgrading to a larger tank... 
Now all I need to get is that damn spilo....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's some more pics of that tank.
It'll need some extra aquascaping, extra plants, rocks/wood and fish, but this is what I could lay my hands on today...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And one more (just to crank up my post count...







)

The water still has a somewhat odd color, but the fish seem to do just fine.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could the odd colour be due to unwashed driftwood?

nice pics!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> could the odd colour be due to unwashed driftwood?


 Don't think so, because the water already had this somewhat greenish tint before I added the drift wood (it's probably because half of the tank water comes from my piranha tank...) I boiled the pieces of wood for about an hour, and they released a shitload of tanins, so I don't think it's because of that.
But I don't mind that much: it looks pretty neat, imo, and I still need to add something as a background as well. Besides that, they fish seem to be all right...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

impulse buy he is cute and great buy he would be like 20 and up here


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great stuff judazzz hope you find a little spilo soon, how much does a little spilo cost anyway sorry i no this is a non p forum but i don't want to start another thread







<------ innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> great stuff judazzz hope you find a little spilo soon, how much does a little spilo cost anyway sorry i no this is a non p forum but i don't want to start another thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you trying to say I look like this?








if so - why?
and if not - what do you mean by the arrow?

also this is the NON-piranha forum, and spilos are piranhas








But since I'm such a nice guy I will not delete your post, and I will also tell you that fishposts UK piranha club sells spilos for:

Gold Spilo 4" £19.00
Gold Spilo 5" £27.00

Ruby Red Spilo 5" £30.00

+ £20-30 for shipping

Oh, hang on I just got it, you were hitting me with a chair, well in that case
Nike---->







:bleh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Some dude in Amsterdam is selling a 4" gold spilo for 50 euro's (about 55 bucks in US currency). It's aa aweful lot of money, but any piranha other than your average natt is an absolutely rare find here, so I'm more than willing to hand over that sum of money...
I mailed the guy a few days back: hopefully he'll get at me back soon.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Innes said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > great stuff judazzz hope you find a little spilo soon, how much does a little spilo cost anyway sorry i no this is a non p forum but i don't want to start another thread
> ...


:laugh: it was supposed to be, innes hitting nike over the head with a chair for starting to get of the topic into a pirahna discusion







but i new your to much of a nice mod to send this topic away to p/disc









judazzz i hope you score that spilo deal with that dude!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> but i new your to much of a nice mod to send this topic away to p/disc


 well I'm not a mod, but I am not moving this topic as I want more traffic in this forum


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah those are tough little guys! I have one in my Rhoms tank, he is sneaky hides VERY well.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

rubber pleco. Woops, sorry. Didnt mean to get back on topic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

jabster said:


> Woops, sorry. Didnt mean to get back on topic


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

...Just out o curiosity why does everyone post only one picture per post. You are aware you can put multiple amounts in a single post eh


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not when you download the image on PFury - you can just post one then, so if it is in a box as an attached image they can only post one like this, otherwise you can post 10


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> ...Just out o curiosity why does everyone post only one picture per post. You are aware you can put multiple amounts in a single post eh


 *_cough_*post count*_cough_*......


----------

